# TBG Southern Zone 2011 Pic's; Tomi's Pictures Added



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2011)

Before I share the many pic's I got I just have to say that I had a wonderful time seeing everyone again. I just don't think this shoot could have been any better short of having some home made ice cream and strawberry shortcake.

A VERY special thanks to the Poole family for letting us use what we now fondly refer to as the Poole Plantation to have this event!!!! Great job on the 26 target course set-up!!!
Thanks to all who contributed to the pot luck supper, all I brought was my appetite.

Sure enjoyed seeing the Boy Scouts there and was glad Tony Smith was there with the youth trailer to coach them. Great job Tony and thanks also go out to Dennis who helped there also!!!!

I could go on and on with the accolades but I will forgo it to get some pic's uploaded, but please be patient, I have over 35 photo's and five short videos to post up.

First we have a few shots from Friday afternoon before the crowd arrived.

Ms Sara and Anthony) (Muddyfoots) followed by TNGIRL (Tomi) chatting with Dan and Molly in the truck.
Jerry Haney and Muddy are next followed by Charlie (baldfish) who I had the pleasure of camping with in the finest of accommodations. 
Last in this post is Mr. harrel Poole at Ken Purdy's (choctawlb) camp.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2011)

Set #2:

Ken, Donnie, and Harrel

Ms Sara's flip-flops down in the woods. Gotta love a country girl!

One of our newest members, John Webb with his GF Misty followed by another one of John and his tree point shot.

Not to be outdone by John, both Jay and Charlie did twice as good.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2011)

Set #3:

Nicodemus

Jerry Haney taking aim

Wendell Poole taking aim

Back left is tradbow, Jeff Roberts, back right Jeff Kitchens with his family. Front with the beard is Bronnie and his wife  on left.

Mrs Tara Cromer

Tomi and Southwoodshunter (Wanda) relaxing in camp


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotta run out for awhile, more later.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's a video before I go:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eMKESIrEx6Y?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eMKESIrEx6Y?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## gurn (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Al those are great pics of ah great time!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2011)

OK, I'm back.

Several shots of Dendy (sawtooth) and David (Bellandbows)

Jay took a shot of me and caught the arrow leaving the bow

In the group shot is from L to R: Gene (Dutchman), one of the scouts, Chris (bam_bam), Will Purdy, RogerB, and PeePawBarry


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2011)

Set #4

In this set Dendy gets into the tree shooting act big time.

David poses with a nice group of arrows from our group as well as one of his tree point shots.

In the group shot from L to R is Dave (Necedah), RogerB, AJ (threeleggedpygmy), Tomi, Jeff (Jake Allen), Tara and Dendy.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2011)

Last batch of the still shots. More videos coming but it takes awhile to get them uploaded to youTube.

More tree point shots from Jeff and AJ with Jeff and Dave posing with another nice group of arrows.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Al. It was a great weekend!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow!!! I can tell me missed a great time. 

I hate that we didn't make it. We were up and getting ready to go at 6:30 but it wasn't meant to be I guess. 

I've still got hats to be delivered and a bunch that were supposed to be raffled off. Anyone want 15# of tater salad and a spongecake? 

Thanks for sharing the pics Al!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Wow!!! I can tell me missed a great time.
> 
> I hate that we didn't make it. We were up and getting ready to go at 6:30 but it wasn't meant to be I guess.
> 
> ...



sorry yall did not make it missed yalls company and your cookin.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 10, 2011)

Fun on the course video:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WWxiqKfOqU4?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WWxiqKfOqU4?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dpoole (Apr 10, 2011)

mr al thanks for the pictures and videos !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great job on the photo-journalism Al! Looks like a fun gathering!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 10, 2011)

Great pictures and Video Mr Al

Looks like a lot of fun was had,


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 10, 2011)

Man it looks like yall had a blast, hate we missed it.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 10, 2011)

Excellent Al!!!! Glad we have folks like you around that document events such as these.


----------



## gurn (Apr 11, 2011)

Now that was ah goddin!! Cant wait ta come down!!


----------



## ignition07 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wish we could have been there!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 11, 2011)

Great pictures Al!!!! and the videos!!!! I can't post my pics til maybe Tues and I get to Wanda's house.....sorry. I had a wonderful time with Jeff and everybody!!!!! Just gets better and better don't it ya'll!!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 11, 2011)

ignition07 said:


> Wish we could have been there!!



 missed yall but we had fun anyway


----------



## Al33 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my last video clip and I have to apologize to Jerry Haney for sounding so mean when he asked about the spoons. Jerry and I have spent a lot of time around a camp or two at shoots and made many rounds on the courses together. We rag each other a good bit and that's what I was doing when I responded, just so ya know.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll just take up eating with my fingers before I'll inquire as to the whereabouts of a spoon.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 11, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I'll just take up eating with my fingers before I'll inquire as to the whereabouts of a spoon.





As soon as I saw you had posted I knew I was going to get burnt. Too funny Barry!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 11, 2011)

Al33 said:


> As soon as I saw you had posted I knew I was going to get burnt. Too funny Barry!!!!!



No harm intended my friend. Was low hanging fruit, I just couldn't pass up.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Apr 11, 2011)

great job al, always a good time when your around.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 11, 2011)

Another fantastic weekend, shoot, and being with wonderful folks. 

Thanks Mr. Poole, for the gracious use of your property,
as well as all of your hard work. Thanks to everybody
putting forth the efforts to pull something like this off.
Nothing short of great! 

Good pictures Al, thanks buddy! I have enjoyed every one of them.

I have a few pictures myself. No rhyme, reason or order, except all
from this past weekend. I could not find anyone not having fun. 

Ain't it great. 

Baldfish with his treepoint "hat-trick".



Barry Duggan



THawk Boy
I really enjoyed shooting the course with this fine young man. 





Gumbo slow cooking by the fire.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 11, 2011)

Tomi and Wendell



Cornbread's ready, let's eat!



Charlie, Dave and Jason with 3 arrows in the same hole.
My arrow must have landed a couple of inches high. 



Primitive skills; shaved head via a flake of rainbow obsidian.  
Fine work there Melissa! 



Sunday Morning.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 11, 2011)

Tony Smith working with some fine young folks.



Open air version of Ken Purdy's "Hilton".



Supper time. 
Looks like Al is telling Jerry the spoons are gone. 



Carmen taking careful aim.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 11, 2011)

Hatchett Dan's ever expanding collection of 
"Holey Molies". 






THawk Boy with his fine shot



Dendy checking that rivercane shaft for straightness,
and Nicodemus coaching Tomi on getting another piece
of rivercane nice and straight.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 11, 2011)

Great pics . Gurn if'n you'n ever come down, you will kick yourself all the way back up yonder for ever leaving us down here when  you go home. We do have a good time.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeff I wanted to run but was way too scared to move.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 12, 2011)

Great photo's Jeff! You did an excellent job capturing some unique images! Thanks for sharing.

If anyone I took shots or videos of prefers they not be posted up here please let me know and I will remove them ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is the only Picture I was able to snap!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 12, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Here is the only Picture I was able to snap!!!



And it would have been a real good one, if that rascal wasn't right in the middle of it.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 12, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> And it would have been a real good one, if that rascal wasn't right in the middle of it.



He always is. It never fails...


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the photos, I always look forward to seeing em after an event.  An especially big thank you to all our NGT brothers and sisters, who traveled down and helped make this shoot the success it was. And finally to the Poole Family for making the "Plantation" available for the shoot, we are truly in your debt. 
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

Great pics, and they captured the spirit of this great shoot. 

A big thanks to the Pooles, Hatchetbow Dan, Muddy, Sarah, and Rusty, the demonstrators, and everybody who helped make this event special. I thoroughly enjoyed myself.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 12, 2011)

I am in hopes that I can manage to post some of my pics from Wanda's computer.....least ways I'm gonna try. It's all together different than mine...and as I am often told and shown....I'm pretty stupid when it comes to computers so.......



Dan and Molly Spier

Ken and Will Purdy

Andy aka dawgsfan2 and Nicodemus


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 12, 2011)

2nd batch......

Al Chapman at Donnie Poole's registration table

me with a smiling Nicodemus!!!!!!

Dan Beckwith looking over the rim of his glasses at me with a winning smile!!!!!

I don't believe dutchman nor Nugefan believes what you just said Andy!!!!

The Professor hard at work scrapping a stave down....


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 12, 2011)

3rd batch....
The next four pictures are just a few of the BSA Troop 24 from Ellaville and BSA Troop 26 and Pack 26 from Americus, GA. They camped overnight with us on Friday and certainly seemed to have a blast!!!!! Alot of thanks to Tony Smith, Jeff Hampton and Dennis Rice for their assistance with the scouts in shooting.









Sandra Brown and some of her 4-H group from Marion County showed up and had alot of fun!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 12, 2011)

4th bunch.....

Nicodemus demonstrating his arra making skills.....

Dan Spier showing some of the scouts his bow making skills.

Here's the Chief in his buggy!!!!

Andy Gurley aka Nugefan making fire!!!

Muddy did a fine job of cooking...with Sarah's help!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 12, 2011)

5th bundle....

Barry, Dave, David, Gene and Jason ready to head out onto the course....it was a GREAT course!!!

Jeff Roberts and Jeff Kitchens getting some lunch.

Ain't Tiki got a great smile....makes you think he's up to something!!!!

Troop 26 checking out some of Dirty Dan's rocks!!!!

Arthur and Dorothy Aglin with their great-grandson Adam Wehunt, came all the way from Suwanee, GA to shoot with us!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 12, 2011)

6th and last bunch!!!!

Barry Duggan shooting from the turkey blind!!!!

Jeff Hampton with the cane arrow he won in the raffle, that Nicodemus had made!!!!

Sarah, Rusty, Muddy and A.J. on the course....

a cool bow tree...

Hachett Dan Beckwith with longbowdave's handmade quiver, that he won in the raffle!!!!!!
Thanks for taking a look!!!!!! wish ya'll had been there if you missed it!!  maybe next time!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 13, 2011)

tomi great pictures thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!! Dan looks good in pink


----------



## OconeeDan (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW, looks like you had a great time.  Thanks for the photos!  Dan


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 13, 2011)

Great Pics! Hate that I missed the shoot. In fact, I saw more turkeys in the pics than I did all weekend in the woods.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Tomi, thanks for taking the time to capture all these events and the time it takes you to post them. You do an excellent job. Great pictures.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 13, 2011)

Great pictures Tomi. You did good once again! 
Really pretty bow tree.
I see, (left to right)
Charlie, Jason, Tomi, Roger B, AJ, Tara and Dendy's
aka
3 BigJims, 1 Apex Predator, a Zipper, one Roger B SB special and one : Nice bows


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Apr 13, 2011)

Enjoy - Clay


----------



## schleylures (Apr 13, 2011)

excellent pictures you did good again. Thanks for a great time everyone.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 13, 2011)

Fine pictures Clay. I enjoyed all of those.
Thanks for posting! 
It was great to see you.

I hope someone can help Mr. Poole with that sweet tea drinking problem.


----------



## SOS (Apr 13, 2011)

That's it.  Ya'll come and move Augusta to the middle of the state.  Somethings are just too far away.  But thanks to all for sharing with the rest of us.  Looked like a great get together.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Apr 14, 2011)

Great pictures, Al, Jeff, and Tomi.  Y'all really captured the spirit of a great gathering!  Let's keep it going at the next events.
Dan and Molly


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like fun once again at the Poole' Party! Uh shoot! Can't wait to do that some day!
El


----------



## back 40 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Pictures 2*

I learned alot from the preceding pics in this section. I really enjoyed them.  Hope you enjoy these.  edwin


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Great pictures that everyone posted! I enjoyed looking through them!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice pics Edwin. Thanks for putting them up!


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 14, 2011)

That Alligator pic looks real !!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 15, 2011)

Fine pictures Edwin. I enjoyed all of them, and thanks
for taking the time to post 'em up.
Good to meet you last weekend too.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 15, 2011)

great pictures back 40!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting them !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamabird (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks,all for the effort.Went very well.Later guys/gals...T Smith(fishunter)


----------



## dutchman (Apr 15, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> That Alligator pic looks real !!



The pic is real...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a few more...

1. A good shot of Dendy trying to take a photo of our group. Al wasn't ready to be photographed here.
2. Al recovered quickly and got ready for the photo to be snapped.
3. The Professor 
4. Bam Bam getting ready to shoot.
5. A good candidate for TNGirl's next saddle shoot.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 23, 2011)

Good collection of pics, and videos!! Sure helps me figure out what I missed!!..........Looks like everyone had a blast, and nobody went hungry!!........Work Schedule prevented me from being there!! Hate I missed it


----------

